# Clutch Problems.



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, guys I am having a problem. When I turbo'd my sentra I bought I brand new centerforce dual friction clutch that I was assured would hold the extra power. But, I slips if your in the a higher gear like 4th at 40. What is a clutch that I can get that will support more power. Plus, should I take it up with centerforce. It's only probley 7 months old now. Any help is apperciated like always.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JWT stage 2 clutch disk with their new dual sprung diaphram.

although it is more difficult to drive and there is a bit of chatter.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how much trq was the centerforce rated for?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

The claim on it is 212ft lb, and I don't think I over that so I don't know it's just weird cause it holds full boost through 1st and 2nd then it starts to slip of if your in too high a gear going slower and punch it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I get that w/ the JWT too for a few seconds but then it grabs...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Yea, that's what it's like and it sucks. I was gonna see if centerforce has a twin carbon and will do a exchange. Thank you alot. Do you know anyway to cure that problem James??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Don't mash the gas so hard....

Or get a HD clutch!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Sometimes you gotta, you know.


----------

